# Steam and Steel - A Guide to Fantasy Steamworks - extra teaser posted 4/27/04



## HellHound

Update - 4/27/04:
New teaser posted in this thread, detailing several special materials.

Coming Soon, Steam and Steel, a Guide to Fantasy Steamworks.

By our own Carnifex on the boards comes a 70,000 word treatise on the application of Steam Tech to a fantasy campaign.

Two sample SteamTech campaign settings are presented, along with rules for implementing the crafts of steamwork to any campaign setting, and the changes brought with it. The tome is stuffed with the implementation of these steam devices and the craftmanship that goes into them. 

The ultimate steamtech toolkit, from E.N.Publishing.

(the cover shown below is our current mock-up as we wait on the final art to come back for the interior layout).


----------



## Carnifex




----------



## tecnowraith

What can you tell us about the settings? Any hints, spoilers or what not that you are willing to spill?


----------



## HellHound

I'll let Chris handle this one...

_(sends out a call over the Hivemind implant)_


----------



## Carnifex

The settings are presented in two formats. The first is to illustrate various styles of campaign, and has three different settings described, each trying to give the general feel of that steamtech style (eg for the 'steampunk' style of play, the Empire of Hurdell, a burgeoning culture rapidly expanding with the aid of steam technology, but encountering problems as it does so, is provided) but the descriptions are very generalised.

The setting descriptions are *not* extensively detailed. A GM could pick one up and fill it in with what he wants; the settings just give outlines that fit the style of play, along with ideas for plot hooks and developments.

Two of the settings feature in the appendix as well. Basically, this takes the sample settings of the first chapter, then applies all the game mechanics and suchlike in the rest of the guide to provide a specific example of how a DM can add steam tech into his campaign. Eg, the section about different engine types describes how a DM can pick and choose which of the myriad engine types are available in his campaign; the appendix settings each describe just which engine types would be available in those specific campaigns; for instance in the Empire of Hurdell, oil and coal burning conventional engines are common, while arcane engines are very rare, and other engine types either unknown or nearly so. This is to help show how a campaign does not need to have the entire plethora of engine types (15, IIRC), but can have the options narrowed down to help suit the tone and feel.

In other words, it helps a GM to use the book through examples of how it can be implemented. The primary focus of the book is on the various steam tech options in it, rather than the sample settings.

(I think I just made sense. Please alert me if I did not - I'm all distracted over the thought that my channeller just might level up in tonight's Midnight game  )


----------



## Maldur

Publish it allready


----------



## HellHound

Trying, already, Maldur.

Waiting on the art to come in. Some very nice stuff too...


----------



## Carnifex

HellHound said:
			
		

> Trying, already, Maldur.
> 
> Waiting on the art to come in. Some very nice stuff too...




Can't wait to see the art myself


----------



## Dextra

*You asked for it!*



			
				Carnifex said:
			
		

> Can't wait to see the art myself




Here's a piece by Squidhead.


----------



## Citizen Mane

Sweet.


----------



## Carnifex

Dextra said:
			
		

> Here's a piece by Squidhead.




Excuse me while I go and cry in happiness in the corner ;D

When I sent in the art list, I never realised I'd get stuff this good back out of it!


----------



## Carnifex

Well, having just gone back and looked at the original art list I sent in, I can't wait to see how the other stuff turns out after this excellent example!


----------



## Piratecat

What great art!


----------



## blackshirt5

Groovy.


----------



## Dextra

*but wait, there's more!*



			
				Piratecat said:
			
		

> What great art!




also by Squidhead (not quite complete yet... check out the scale by looking at the human bodies hanging from the big guy)


----------



## Carnifex

Dextra said:
			
		

> also by Squidhead (not quite complete yet... check out the scale by looking at the human bodies hanging from the big guy)




And there I am, just about to go to bed, having a last check across the internet sites I frequent to see if anything interesting has turned up... and you show me this! Dextra, do you have some psychic sense or something? 

Heheheh. Behemoths at work  Love how it's going so far, can't wait to see the final version!


----------



## Maldur

woooooow
This book might be worth it for the art alone!!

Great stuff!!

Denise, you rock! (love the sig )


----------



## Broccli_Head

nice looking stuff C-fex!

Are there any teasers about your gameworld in the book?


----------



## Carnifex

Broccli_Head said:
			
		

> nice looking stuff C-fex!
> 
> Are there any teasers about your gameworld in the book?




Hmm... I don't think so, though there are lots of things in the book that are also in my gameworld, like the super-heavy steamwork armour - and the arcanofex, for instance, is a steel sentinel from Steam & Steel with an arcane source engine from the list of engine types in the product.

I'm trying to remember - but I don't think there are any specific references to my homebrew setting in there...


----------



## ledded

Love the art, and *love* the Steamworks ideas.  Cant wait to see this one, so much that I think I'll go home and crack out my Arcanum PC game and give it another spin for old times sake


----------



## Carnifex

And this thread has just gotten mentioned on the front page of the news section


----------



## Wraith Form

Yo, Carni and Co.--I'm sure this has been asked a thousand times, but will this be in both PDF and print format?  (If there's going to be a physical book then you might as well take my cash right now.  I've been waiting for you to release this puppy for a while..!)


----------



## Ashy

WOWOWOWOWOWOW!!!  Looks like Doomstriders just got a run for its money!

I am most impressed, Carny!  Dextra and Hound, I need squidhead's email address!


----------



## Carnifex

Wraith Form said:
			
		

> Yo, Carni and Co.--I'm sure this has been asked a thousand times, but will this be in both PDF and print format?  (If there's going to be a physical book then you might as well take my cash right now.  I've been waiting for you to release this puppy for a while..!)




Well, I can't really answer this question very well - you'll need either Dextra or Hellhound for a more definitive response. I do know that it will definitely be pdf, possibly print on demand as well? I'd love for a proper print run of course, but that's just me


----------



## Gundark

Well I hope that this one is better than sorcery and steam, I was dissapointed by it. Based on what you (Carnifex) have said (both here and the iron kingdoms boards) it seems more steamtech, not loaded (like sorcery and steam) with stupid Prcs and spells, and very little steamtech items. So I'll have to check it out.


----------



## Carnifex

Cheers Gundark  I hope Steam & Steel turns out to be what you're looking for 

Dextra - should I email Hellhound or you about Steam & Steel-related matters? I know I've been corresponding with HH beforehand over St&St but I haven't seen him around the boards much of late and I've heard he's been busy.


----------



## Vrylakos

Carnifex said:
			
		

> Cheers Gundark  I hope Steam & Steel turns out to be what you're looking for
> 
> Dextra - should I email Hellhound or you about Steam & Steel-related matters? I know I've been corresponding with HH beforehand over St&St but I haven't seen him around the boards much of late and I've heard he's been busy.



So, can I do Thief 2 with this baby, Carnifex?
AND Lodoss Wars?

HM? HM? Can I?

Vrylakos


----------



## TheAuldGrump

Ah! This is something that I am definitely interested in. (Running an Iron Kingdoms game, I like Sorcery &Steam, but the more the merrier! While I liked S&S the lack of steamtechnology creation rules was rather annoyng, the best part of the Seafarer's Handbook was the ability to creat ships, and I was hoping that S&S would slot into the system in Seafarer's.

The Auld Grump, and the illustrations look very nice indeed!


----------



## Michael Morris

Man I'm so looking forward to what comes up for Art of Magic now


----------



## Carnifex

Vrylakos said:
			
		

> So, can I do Thief 2 with this baby, Carnifex?
> AND Lodoss Wars?
> 
> HM? HM? Can I?
> 
> Vrylakos




You can certainly do Thief 2  However I've never seen anything to do with Lodoss Wars (it's anime, isn't it? - I'm not much of a watcher of anime) so I have no idea whether you can use St&St for it, but my guess would be yes considering the wide range of possibilities that Steam & Steel could be applied to!


----------



## Old Drew Id

Carnifex said:
			
		

> You can certainly do Thief 2  However I've never seen anything to do with Lodoss Wars (it's anime, isn't it? - I'm not much of a watcher of anime) so I have no idea whether you can use St&St for it, but my guess would be yes considering the wide range of possibilities that Steam & Steel could be applied to!




Okay, so this says coming in December...but I do not see it in the EN Publishing Coming Attractions page. What's the latest on the release date, and can you give us any more spoilers? I am gestating a new campaign world with some steam elements and I am interested in what this has to offer...


----------



## Carnifex

Old Drew Id said:
			
		

> Okay, so this says coming in December...but I do not see it in the EN Publishing Coming Attractions page. What's the latest on the release date, and can you give us any more spoilers? I am gestating a new campaign world with some steam elements and I am interested in what this has to offer...




I think the Coming Attractions page is pretty out of date now - and as for the December release date, I based that off what Dextra and HH had said in posts before, but it's seeming increasingly unlikely as January creeps closer 

As for spoilers, what kind of stuff do you want to know?


----------



## HellHound

I'm waiting on a single piece of art before final layout.

I'm in the process of PDF'ing *Powers That Be: City Council* and then it's finishing off the layout on this and Crystalmancy. Expect both within the next two weeks.


----------



## Carnifex

HellHound said:
			
		

> I'm waiting on a single piece of art before final layout.
> 
> I'm in the process of PDF'ing *Powers That Be: City Council* and then it's finishing off the layout on this and Crystalmancy. Expect both within the next two weeks.




*Hurries off to change sig*


----------



## Conaill

Hey Carny... since we've all been fiddling our thumbs waiting for Steam & Steel to come out... any progress on making a clockworks addendum, as we talked about a few months back? Seems like you had some great ideas along those lines, and a little web supplement could do wonders for publicity...


----------



## Carnifex

Conaill said:
			
		

> Hey Carny... since we've all been fiddling our thumbs waiting for Steam & Steel to come out... any progress on making a clockworks addendum, as we talked about a few months back? Seems like you had some great ideas along those lines, and a little web supplement could do wonders for publicity...




It's a very good idea, but I am *very* busy ATM with working on another d20 product and a university course dissertation to research and write  However, a web supplement might work, since there were some other vague ideas I had for things I might have liked to have slipped inot St&St, like a redone equipment table to show how industrialisation might affect the prices of goods and equipment. That, clockwork rules and maybe some other bits and pieces might work as a web supplement. Hellhound, what do you think on this?


----------



## Conaill

Carnifex said:
			
		

> It's a very good idea, but I am *very* busy ATM with working on another d20 product and a university course dissertation to research and write



Hmm... so what are you working on? Do tell... the other d20 product I mean, although feel free to vent about your dissertation at any time. 

Other possible "bits & pieces": crystal/solar power (just another power source, similar to replacing steam with clockwork); magical power sources (think Unseen Servant cranking a handle, or a custom spell that delivers as much energy as Levitating a 100lb/lvl weight up by 200 ft/lvl); non-magical "living" constructs (if you don't have them already); ...

Just daydreaming here. I'd be happy with just the clockwork stuff. Heck, I'd be happy with just Steam&Steel.


----------



## Carnifex

Conaill said:
			
		

> Hmm... so what are you working on? Do tell... the other d20 product I mean, although feel free to vent about your dissertation at any time.




That'd be a product currently titled 'Flesh, Blood & Magic: The Biothaumaturgist's Handbook' 

And as for my dissertation...ergh, it's quite easy to write 15k of words for a d20 product, but far, far harder for a history dissertation 

[/quote]Other possible "bits & pieces": crystal/solar power (just another power source, similar to replacing steam with clockwork); magical power sources (think Unseen Servant cranking a handle, or a custom spell that delivers as much energy as Levitating a 100lb/lvl weight up by 200 ft/lvl); non-magical "living" constructs (if you don't have them already); ...

Just daydreaming here. I'd be happy with just the clockwork stuff. Heck, I'd be happy with just Steam&Steel. [/QUOTE]

Solar-powered steam engines are in Steam & Steel, as well as a crystalburner engine. Magical steam engines as well, from arcane source to dweomerburner, essence engines and divine engines, as well as an array of nasty necromantic steam engines. Non-magical living constructs - I've left the exact nature of how constructs are given sentiences of any kind up to the DM, and since most of the constructs do not require magic item creation feats to make, they do not technically need to be magical at all  Of course, using a _spirit matrix_ you could bind a pit fiend into a behemoth construct if you wanted (behemoths being the huge guys duking it out in Squidheads colour art earlier in the thread)


----------



## Suldulin

so any idea how much longer we must wait before this comes out?


----------



## netnomad

Suldulin said:
			
		

> so any idea how much longer we must wait before this comes out?





I was wondering the same thing.

-NetNomad


----------



## TheAuldGrump

*Bounce, bounce, bounce, bounce* 
Has it been two weeks yet?
*Bounce, bounce, bounce, bounce*

The Auld Grump, impatient? Me?


----------



## Carnifex

It's all down to Hellhound now  I'm awaiting the release as eagerly as the rest of you


----------



## BigFreekinGoblinoid

BUMP!

I would like to add my plea for an available Print on Demand option as well... 

Let me know if I can pre-order one!


----------



## Carnifex

For those awaiting St&St, check this thread:

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?p=1321154#post1321154

HH has got the flu  thus delaying the release of Steam & Steel. May he get well soon!


----------



## BSF

Carnifex,
I am eagerly awaiting this one.  A few weeks ago I decided I want to have a small goblin clan flying around my world in a small zeppellin.  I am assuming there will be mechanics to help me stat out the zeppellin for when my players decide to check it out.


----------



## Carnifex

BardStephenFox said:
			
		

> Carnifex,
> I am eagerly awaiting this one.  A few weeks ago I decided I want to have a small goblin clan flying around my world in a small zeppellin.  I am assuming there will be mechanics to help me stat out the zeppellin for when my players decide to check it out.




There will indeed


----------



## JoeGKushner

Any more previews or advanced looks at the art in this puppy?


----------



## Tzarevitch

Anyone know what the current time frame is on this project? 

Tzarevitch


----------



## Conaill

Somewhere around the second week of January.

By last accounts, at least.


----------



## Carnifex

Well, it should be 'soon'. Sadly, 'soon' is an unknown factor depending on when Hellhound manages to get it done.

This, unfortunately, is something over which I have no knowledge or control, so until HH says something more I'm as much in the dark as the rest of you...


----------



## TheAuldGrump

Hmmm, I see that the 'Coming in Two Weeks - Honest' portion of your sig seems to have mysteriously disappeared...  

Good luck getting it out, I am making sure that I have enough funds in my debit account just for this! (Well, and World Works' Sea Works as well...)

The Auld Grump, still bouncing...


----------



## Macbeth

Oh man, I hadn't even heard about this until I decided to stop by the E.N. publishing forum to see if there was anything on City Council. Now I can't wait for the book...


----------



## beverson

TheAuldGrump said:
			
		

> Hmmm, I see that the 'Coming in Two Weeks - Honest' portion of your sig seems to have mysteriously disappeared...
> 
> Good luck getting it out, I am making sure that I have enough funds in my debit account just for this! (Well, and World Works' Sea Works as well...)
> 
> The Auld Grump, still bouncing...




Any news/updates from the fine folks at EN Pub??


----------



## RangerWickett

Yeah, any news?


----------



## Dextra

*just waiting on the art*



			
				RangerWickett said:
			
		

> Yeah, any news?




Over the past couple of months due to personal issues, I dropped the ball and lost touch with the art team working on the project.  I'm working on contacting them and getting the complete art by the end of the month (with any luck).  Hound is off for the first week of March, so I'm hoping to get all the materials together by then.


----------



## Tzarevitch

Any chance on just releasing it without the art or "as is"? At this point I'd be happy with the bird-in-hand in whatever format it may be in. I have been delaying my Planescape-Steampunk campaign start so I could get Steam and Steel and incorporate it, but it has taken so long to come out that I can't wait much longer. The release date seems to keep receding into the distance with no end in sight.    

Tzarevitch


----------



## BSF

Macbeth said:
			
		

> Oh man, I hadn't even heard about this until I decided to stop by the E.N. publishing forum to see if there was anything on City Council. Now I can't wait for the book...




Oh, umm, Hi Macbeth!  So, um, you are looking around over here now eh?  Yeah, that little comment about goblins in flying airships, just ignore that for now, OK?  No, really, it's nothing.  I wouldn't dream of putting something like that in the game you are playing in.  (Crosses fingers and hopes that Macbeth buys that flimsy line.  Yeah right, these aren't the droids you are looking for and all that.)

Hmm, you are looking at Powers that Be too eh?  OK, I'll keep that in mind.  



Still looking forward to Steam & Steel being released.


----------



## Macbeth

BardStephenFox said:
			
		

> Oh, umm, Hi Macbeth!  So, um, you are looking around over here now eh?  Yeah, that little comment about goblins in flying airships, just ignore that for now, OK?  No, really, it's nothing.  I wouldn't dream of putting something like that in the game you are playing in.  (Crosses fingers and hopes that Macbeth buys that flimsy line.  Yeah right, these aren't the droids you are looking for and all that.)
> 
> Hmm, you are looking at Powers that Be too eh?  OK, I'll keep that in mind.
> 
> 
> 
> Still looking forward to Steam & Steel being released.



Yeah,I did see that comment on goblins, but I didn't see that you had posted it until after I read it (otherwise I would have skipped it). Don't worry, I'll keep that strictly player knowledge (though I still will read the pdf when it comes out). Just so you know, as part of being a Sci-Fi/Fantasy newshound I get a copy of every ENPublishing PDF, and though I usually don't get around to reading all of each pdf, I do take a look at them. And I have been reading Powers that Be, and the Demagouge rocks! (not a good choice for Li, though).


----------



## BSF

I'm not really that worried about it.  

I haven't completely devoured the Powers that Be yet.  Mostly, I will use it for inspiration for my own NPC's.  Though, it is possible you will see similarities.  Steam & Steel will be cool because it will give me tools to quickly flesh out certain aspects of the campaign.  I don't think I will be using full-blown mecha type things, but other components ... oh yeah.


----------



## Carnifex

Dextra said:
			
		

> Over the past couple of months due to personal issues, I dropped the ball and lost touch with the art team working on the project.  I'm working on contacting them and getting the complete art by the end of the month (with any luck).  Hound is off for the first week of March, so I'm hoping to get all the materials together by then.




Dextra,

Glad to hear that things are getting back up to speed, and St&St might finally meet a release fate  However, I have a couple of questions. I have been trying to email HH recently, but have recieved no replies, even though I have seen him present on the boards - does he still actually look at his blackhammer@dreadgazebo email address, or should I be sending my mails to a different one instead if I wish him to see them?

Additionally, and related, is that I have recently emailed him about a possible product interlink-style thing with something I'm working on for Enkwell Press - ie putting a little preview from it at the end of Steam & Steel, and putting an excerpt from Steam & Steel at the end of the Enkwell product when that eventually gets finished and released. Now, as I mentioned above, I haven't been receiving replies to emails I've sent to HH, so I might as well ask here - would such an interlink be possible? If so, please email me so we can discuss it further.

Thanks,

Chris / Carnifex


----------



## Carnifex

Tzarevitch said:
			
		

> Any chance on just releasing it without the art or "as is"? At this point I'd be happy with the bird-in-hand in whatever format it may be in. I have been delaying my Planescape-Steampunk campaign start so I could get Steam and Steel and incorporate it, but it has taken so long to come out that I can't wait much longer. The release date seems to keep receding into the distance with no end in sight.
> 
> Tzarevitch




Tzarevitch,

Now, obviously I'm not going to send you over my original copy of Steam & Steel, the unedited just-text stuff I've got kicking around on my laptop, BUT send me an email. I may be able to help you with some of the info you need to at least get the campaign kicking off, so that when it's finally released you'll be able to easily integrate it.


----------



## Tzarevitch

Carnifex said:
			
		

> Tzarevitch,
> 
> Now, obviously I'm not going to send you over my original copy of Steam & Steel, the unedited just-text stuff I've got kicking around on my laptop, BUT send me an email. I may be able to help you with some of the info you need to at least get the campaign kicking off, so that when it's finally released you'll be able to easily integrate it.




Will do.

Thanks,

Tzarevitch


----------



## Carnifex

Well, from this week's Friday Five...



> Our next release is “Steam and Steel – a Guide to Fantasy Steamworks”, an absolutely amazing manuscript that landed on my lap during the summer of 2003 that regretfully has still not been published due to a series of SNAFUs (now revolving around some missing pieces of art). This is what a steamtech toolkit should be, in my opinion, and I snapped it up as soon as I saw it. It isn’t ‘steampunk’ per se, but a full set of modular rules and examples for steam tech devices in the d20 game. We are also glad to be able to work with Phil Reid on this product line, with him working on some ‘support’ material using the rules presented in this volume that he will be releasing through his company, Ronin Arts. (I’m drooling at the thought of steamtech prosthetics illustrated by Chris Shy).




I couldn't help but grin happily when I read that, but I have to admit that the bit about working with Phil Reid for making some support material is something I wasn't aware of   Not that I think it's a bad thing or am against it, but I'm feeling slightly out of the loop as to what's going on now... Dextra or HH, you couldn't fill me in, could you?


----------



## Broccli_Head

Can't wait till this comes out! So we can continue to support our game...


----------



## fnork de sporg

I absolutely cannto wait for this item to come out. I must have it!

And I definitely agree with you that a print on demand option should be included, at the least!


----------



## Carnifex

Just a bump so that Dextra or Hellhound might see my questions up above. An answer sometime this year would be nice


----------



## TheAuldGrump

I have come to the conclusion that _all_ D20 Steam Punk supplements are cursed - Sorcery & Steam was late, as is Steam and Steel. The last word available for Steam-trains & Sorcery is from August, Deadlands D20 was delayed for quite some time until they could be bought back by the original owner, and Iron Kingdoms is a full two years past the original projected publication date. I don't know how Mongoose's OGL Steam Punk is going to fair, but I fear the worst...   

Mostly joking, but goodness it seems consistent!

The Auld Grump, who still has the money sitting in his account waiting for S&S to be announced...


----------



## Carnifex

TheAuldGrump said:
			
		

> I have come to the conclusion that _all_ D20 Steam Punk supplements are cursed - Sorcery & Steam was late, as is Steam and Steel. The last word available for Steam-trains & Sorcery is from August, Deadlands D20 was delayed for quite some time until they could be bought back by the original owner, and Iron Kingdoms is a full two years past the original projected publication date. I don't know how Mongoose's OGL Steam Punk is going to fair, but I fear the worst...
> 
> Mostly joking, but goodness it seems consistent!
> 
> The Auld Grump, who still has the money sitting in his account waiting for S&S to be announced...




This may well be, unfortunately, true    The curse of steam!


----------



## Suldulin

The curse may indeed be true it seems


----------



## tecnowraith

Ok Im back and I some questions. Cranifex, can you give a sample or a preview what we find in in the book? I hoping to be information like the crystalburner engine and/or a wierd science chapter.

Thanks


----------



## Maldur

WHEN O WHEN IS THE PUBLISHING DATE?
HOUND, DEXTRA: GET IT PUBLISHED ALLREADY!

(and yes I am yelling!)


----------



## Carnifex

tecnowraith said:
			
		

> Ok Im back and I some questions. Cranifex, can you give a sample or a preview what we find in in the book? I hoping to be information like the crystalburner engine and/or a wierd science chapter.
> 
> Thanks




Sure, here's a little preview - both the list of engine types in Steam & Steel, as well as the text for the Crystalburner engine.  Hope Hellhound doesn't mind me putting this up!

*Engine*
_Conventional Furnace_
Coal Burner
Crystalburner
Oil Burner	
_Alchemical Engine_
Alchemical Mixer
_Arcane Engine_
Arcane Source
Dweomerburner
_Energy Trap Engine_
Divine Source
Solar Trap
_Essence Engine_
Elemental Essence	
Spirit Essence
_Necromantic Engine_
Blood Drinker
Corpseburner
Dragonsblood
Soulburner
Soul Drinker

_*Crystalburner:*_ Crystalburner engines are an exotic form of conventional furnace that does not burn any fossil fuel, but instead combusts specially treated crystals. These crystals are only found in growths that occur in odd locations such as deep underground and near active volcanoes, but they only create a very thin smoke from their furnaces and thus a minimum of pollution and grime. They also have exceptionally efficient boilers. Since only a few crystals, shards a foot in length, are needed to power the engine for quite a long time, it does not have the same kinds of problems of transporting fuel as coal burners suffer from.

Crystalburners also have a strange and inexplicable side effect, in that any sentient steamwork creation with a crystalburner engine benefits from increased cognitive abilities – the crystals have some strange magical quality that affects the delicate mechanisms for the machine consciousness of such devices. Steamwork constructs with crystalburner engines possess a +2 inherent bonus to their Intelligence and Wisdom scores.

In the case of a Catastrophic Breakdown the crystalburner’s firebox explodes. As well as venting hot steam it quickly burns the rest of the crystals in a lightning-fast reaction, pulsing out a wave of blue-white energy like the flash of a detonation. This energy deals no physical damage but hits the mind and psyche of anyone nearby like a hammer, dealing d6 temporary Wisdom damage to all within a radius of 5ft. per increasing size category of the device.


----------



## tecnowraith

Carnifex said:
			
		

> Sure, here's a little preview - both the list of engine types in Steam & Steel, as well as the text for the Crystalburner engine.  Hope Hellhound doesn't mind me putting this up!
> 
> _*Crystalburner:*_ Crystalburner engines are an exotic form of conventional furnace that does not burn any fossil fuel, but instead combusts specially treated crystals. These crystals are only found in growths that occur in odd locations such as deep underground and near active volcanoes, but they only create a very thin smoke from their furnaces and thus a minimum of pollution and grime. They also have exceptionally efficient boilers. Since only a few crystals, shards a foot in length, are needed to power the engine for quite a long time, it does not have the same kinds of problems of transporting fuel as coal burners suffer from.





How far is this from fact than fiction? Just Curious. Never thought about the volocano aspect.


----------



## ledded

Damn you Carnifex... now I'm *really* jonesing for this thing.   

Man, I hope they get this fella in circulation soon, I've been salivating over it for 
months, and now thanks to Carnifex I have to go change my shirt.

(seriously, though, thanks for the teaser.  Very intersting stuff)


----------



## Broccli_Head

Me Too! Me Too!


----------



## tecnowraith

Carnifex, here is an odd question. Are there any flying vehicles in the sourcebook or is mostly land and water? I know steampunk has very few types of air vehicles and most uses the propllers. Im hoping there could be other "exotic" types as well.


----------



## Carnifex

tecnowraith said:
			
		

> Carnifex, here is an odd question. Are there any flying vehicles in the sourcebook or is mostly land and water? I know steampunk has very few types of air vehicles and most uses the propllers. Im hoping there could be other "exotic" types as well.




The vehicle 'templates' in the book are:

Copter - with 'Skyrunner Scout' sample copter build.
Copter, Dragonfly - with Elven Cloudhawk sample dragonfly copter build. (Think ornithopter!)
Dirigible - with Hurdellian War Eagle sample dirigible build.
Dirigible, Personal - with Pirate Scout sample personal dirigible build.
Steam Train - with Shadow Wood route freight train sample train build.
Steam Ship - basically adding steam-base engines to a normal form of ship.
Steam Ship, Ironclad - with "Fearless" sample ironclad build.
Steam Wagon - with Dr. Almacroft’s Amazing Horseless Carriage sample wagon build.
Submersible - with Iron Shark sample submersible build.
Tunneller - with kobold Rockripper sample tunneller build.

Basically, the reason I refer to 'em as vehicle 'templates' is that each vehicle type comes with a base form, which you can then add things like extra armour, HD, special abilities like spell resistance, improved manoeuverability etc to, for an increase in GP cost.

As you can see, there are qutie a few aircraft! And as well as vehicles going over sea and land, there's the tunneller going *underground* and the submersible going underwater


----------



## Suldulin

would like for this to come out soon, there is a character in the game I'm in that could make much use of this


----------



## beverson

Dextra said:
			
		

> Over the past couple of months due to personal issues, I dropped the ball and lost touch with the art team working on the project.  I'm working on contacting them and getting the complete art by the end of the month (with any luck).  Hound is off for the first week of March, so I'm hoping to get all the materials together by then.



 Dextra, you mention the first week of March in this post - can we get an update on
where things stand at this point, if possible?

thanks!


----------



## Ashy

Carnifex said:
			
		

> Dextra,
> Additionally, and related, is that I have recently emailed him about a possible product interlink-style thing with something I'm working on for Enkwell Press - ie putting a little preview from it at the end of Steam & Steel, and putting an excerpt from Steam & Steel at the end of the Enkwell product when that eventually gets finished and released. Now, as I mentioned above, I haven't been receiving replies to emails I've sent to HH, so I might as well ask here - would such an interlink be possible? If so, please email me so we can discuss it further.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Chris / Carnifex




Just thought I would bump this back into current consciousness in addition to adding my own personal electronic "john handcock" - Hound, Dextra, I just wanted to let ya know that Enkwell is 150% behind this idea.    Let us know, please...


----------



## Carnifex

beverson said:
			
		

> Dextra, you mention the first week of March in this post - can we get an update on
> where things stand at this point, if possible?
> 
> thanks!




beverson - from what I know of things, there have been yet more art problems, and HH and Dextra have been very busy. Until the artists send in the final pieces of art that are still being waited on, it can't be released, and of course I have no idea when that'll happen


----------



## Maldur

*starts unpacking signs and banner, and sets up pickets line*

WE NEED THIS BOOK!!


----------



## TheAuldGrump

*Whimper*

It seems that every product I try to integrate into my Iron Kingdoms game has problems...

Ah well...

The Auld Grump, who would buy this product _sans_ illustrations...


----------



## Suldulin

TheAuldGrump said:
			
		

> who would buy this product _sans_ illustrations...




Ditto, especially at this point


----------



## Suldulin

bump


----------



## Zym

Looking forward to this release as well (with or without pics). 

Steam and Steel and OGL Steampunk will probably be two of the main sources I use for my "someday soon" game, when released anyhow.

Any chances of a teaser or two while we await the final product?


----------



## tecnowraith

Carnifex said:
			
		

> The vehicle 'templates' in the book are:
> 
> Copter - with 'Skyrunner Scout' sample copter build.
> Copter, Dragonfly - with Elven Cloudhawk sample dragonfly copter build. (Think ornithopter!)
> Dirigible - with Hurdellian War Eagle sample dirigible build.
> Dirigible, Personal - with Pirate Scout sample personal dirigible build.
> Steam Train - with Shadow Wood route freight train sample train build.
> Steam Ship - basically adding steam-base engines to a normal form of ship.
> Steam Ship, Ironclad - with "Fearless" sample ironclad build.
> Steam Wagon - with Dr. Almacroft’s Amazing Horseless Carriage sample wagon build.
> Submersible - with Iron Shark sample submersible build.
> Tunneller - with kobold Rockripper sample tunneller build.
> 
> Basically, the reason I refer to 'em as vehicle 'templates' is that each vehicle type comes with a base form, which you can then add things like extra armour, HD, special abilities like spell resistance, improved manoeuverability etc to, for an increase in GP cost.
> 
> As you can see, there are qutie a few aircraft! And as well as vehicles going over sea and land, there's the tunneller going *underground* and the submersible going underwater





So in a sense you can upgrade your vehicles laater in a game to add more speed and manoeuverability.


----------



## Carnifex

@Zym - what kinds of teasers would you like? 

@Tecnowraith - you could do that, yes. I initially designed it to allow for a very flexible system for creating new vehicle types from scratch, but you could use it for upgrading an existing vehicle during a campaign


----------



## tecnowraith

Carnifex said:
			
		

> @Zym - what kinds of teasers would you like?
> 
> @Tecnowraith - you could do that, yes. I initially designed it to allow for a very flexible system for creating new vehicle types from scratch, but you could use it for upgrading an existing vehicle during a campaign





Yeah, I have been trying to figure that out. Let's you to do steampunk style racing similar to Fast and the Furious and want desgin your vehilces and modiy your engine. How would one do this with rules?


----------



## Zym

Carnifex said:
			
		

> @Zym - what kinds of teasers would you like?




Heck, I don't know really, teasers just wet your appetite, so appetize me! =)

I guess any info would do really. Some stat block example of vehicles or armor to gawk at? Any PRC's?, how about a table of contents? Campaign chunks? Flexability of tech levels and items?, any of the general crunchy PDF tidbits that are often thrown out by gaming co.'s would certainly satisfy and help ease the wait.


----------



## Maldur

*has unpacked signs and banners, and is pacing up and down chanting*

WE NEED THIS BOOK!! 
WE NEED THIS BOOK!! 
WE NEED THIS BOOK!! 
WE NEED THIS BOOK!! 
WE NEED THIS BOOK!!


----------



## ledded

*_grabs a sign and jumps into the line of protestors_*

Hell no, we wont go!
Hell no, we wont go!
Hell no, we wont go!
He... er, um, wait, what was it we were supposed to be chanting?


----------



## Suldulin

*joins in, waving a sign 'We need this book.'*


----------



## Carnifex

Zym said:
			
		

> Heck, I don't know really, teasers just wet your appetite, so appetize me! =)
> 
> I guess any info would do really. Some stat block example of vehicles or armor to gawk at? Any PRC's?, how about a table of contents? Campaign chunks? Flexability of tech levels and items?, any of the general crunchy PDF tidbits that are often thrown out by gaming co.'s would certainly satisfy and help ease the wait.




Sorry I didn't reply to the thread sooner - I'll put another teaser up in the net coupla days with any luck


----------



## tecnowraith

Carnifex, most steampunk vehicles standard or fantasy, what are the different propulsion used mostly?

Would you use the templates or something else?


----------



## TheAuldGrump

Is this the same as the _Steamworks_ mentioned in Mprrus' thread about upcoming releases ( http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=82193 ), or is there another project in the works to compliment _Steam & Steel_? Though I note a projection of mid-May...

The Auld Grump - _He was goin' down the grade making 90 miles an hour,
When his whistle broke into a scream,
He was found in the wreck with his hand on the throttle,
He was scalded to death by the steam._

from _Wreck of the Old 97_


----------



## Maldur

Still waiting!


----------



## Carnifex

@tecnowraith - well, all the propulsions are, obviously, steam-based in some form or another. The copter flying craft type uses rotary blades, the dragonfly copter type uses ornithopter-style wings (probably augmented by magic, but little details like that are left up to the creator so that the DM can tailor it to whatever feel he wants - magitech, steam arcana, pure steam tech, whatever), the dirigibles use lighter-than-air gases combined with steam-powered propulsion systems like rotary blades. I think its fairly obvious what steam trains and steam wagons use for motion  The steam ships may use corkscrew propellors or great paddle-wheels. The tunnelling vehicle uses a great steam-powered drill or rock-crushing maw (though there is one upgrade for it that effectively makes it like a xorn, melting its way through rock as if moving through liquid).

@TheAuldGrump - I assume so, since scheduling and getting the product finished is entirely up to the guys at En Publishing now, not me. It was about this time last year that I actually wrote the bulk of Steam & Steel, but it took me a few months to finish it off as I was very busy at the time. Then the original publisher went down the tubes so I offered it to EN Pub late last year (September I think?) and they've been trying to get it done since then. The main problem has been art, as you all know by now , and waiting for the last pieces to come in and its been in final layout waiting for a while for that art now. So I'm hoping that the mid-May projection date will actually come true this time - it's as vexing for me to see previous release dates come and go as it is for you guys, but to be honest there isn't much that the EnPub people can do about it at the moment.

@Maldur - so am I, so am I


----------



## tecnowraith

Ahh ok, kinda figure. Not much of new the same things we seen before in other areas of steampunk.


----------



## TheAuldGrump

Carnifex said:
			
		

> @TheAuldGrump - I assume so, since scheduling and getting the product finished is entirely up to the guys at En Publishing now, not me. It was about this time last year that I actually wrote the bulk of Steam & Steel, but it took me a few months to finish it off as I was very busy at the time. Then the original publisher went down the tubes so I offered it to EN Pub late last year (September I think?) and they've been trying to get it done since then. The main problem has been art, as you all know by now , and waiting for the last pieces to come in and its been in final layout waiting for a while for that art now. So I'm hoping that the mid-May projection date will actually come true this time - it's as vexing for me to see previous release dates come and go as it is for you guys, but to be honest there isn't much that the EnPub people can do about it at the moment.




Hmmm, didn't know about the previous publisher... That proves it! Steam D20 _is_ cursed!

The Auld Grump, it is just so _frustrating_...


----------



## Zym

> I'll put another teaser up in the net coupla days with any luck




Eh, whats that, you mentioned luck...Indeed...truely cursed!


----------



## Maldur

STILL WAITING!!

Come on people I have money waiting for this book!


----------



## Carnifex

Well, I was about to post up the Religion section from the first chapter as another preview but I suddenly realised, as it contains the rules for two new domains, that I might need to add one of them d20 or OGL license thingies to it. Help! I'm not too savvy with all that stuff - I just make sure I only use SRD stuff and my own creations when writing, but other than that the whole legal side is not entirely clear to me, I have to admit.

Is it alright for me to just post it up here and there not be any problems? This side of things is more in the realm of the ENPub people than mine. I just write the stuff in the first place, then people do strange and magical things with it to turn it into a proper product


----------



## Maldur

Get this book to print (or download) I cant take much more of this!!!!!

HH, Dextra, I respect you immensly but this is getting rediculous!

STILL WAITING!


----------



## RangerWickett

I called the Great White North where Hellhound and Dextra hunt elk all day long, and learned that the situation is complex, and the type of story you'd need to hear in person (when it sounds painful and sad) instead of in text (when it sounds somewhat farcical).  Long story short, they'll be back at it around the end of the month, but both have had some hectic real-world schedules keeping them offline.

As for the art, I haven't seen this artist either, but Denise was gushing about the talent.  Here's hoping it's worth the wait.


----------



## Broccli_Head

Just remember...good things will come to those who wait. And all of us have waited a while for this product. It'll be awesome when it comes out!


----------



## Maldur

NO Waiting! instant satisfaction!!


----------



## Dextra

Maldur said:
			
		

> NO Waiting! instant satisfaction!!




Hey all, sorry for going incommunicado.
Lots of heavy personal stuff went down over the last while, and I suck for dropping off the screen for so long.

The low-down is, I've got some -hot art coming in that I want to wait on, and the book will be out before June.  And it'll be worth waiting for.


----------



## Carnifex

Dextra said:
			
		

> The low-down is, I've got some -hot art coming in that I want to wait on, and the book will be out before June.  And it'll be worth waiting for.




Yay! 

I've just got back from a week of solid gaming with some old friends of mine, and so intend to actually get that next preview up before too long...


----------



## Maldur

*taps floor with tip of boot*


ps: dont worry, Dextra and Hound (and flock), you'r still loved!


----------



## Ashy

Dextra said:
			
		

> Hey all, sorry for going incommunicado.
> Lots of heavy personal stuff went down over the last while, and I suck for dropping off the screen for so long.
> 
> The low-down is, I've got some -hot art coming in that I want to wait on, and the book will be out before June.  And it'll be worth waiting for.




Denise,

I hope all is well with you and yours - feel free to drop me an email to chat about the proposal above when you have the time.  

Brannon


----------



## BigFreekinGoblinoid

Dextra said:
			
		

> The low-down is, I've got some -hot art coming in that I want to wait on, and the book will be out before June.  And it'll be worth waiting for.




Hello Dextra,

I'm hoping that all is normalizing for you soon. 

Any word on a POD option for this one? I prefer print copies....


----------



## Maldur

still waiting


----------



## Zym

June eh? Ah well...its not that far. /mumble

Least I got the XPH to hack and tinker with while I wait. Steampunk must truely be accursed. Mongoose's book gets bumped back, your book gets bumped back...I'll never get past conceptual stages of my campaign at this rate!

Anyhow, still looking forward to this product.


----------



## Gundark

Zym said:
			
		

> Steampunk must truely be accursed. Mongoose's book gets bumped back, your book gets bumped back...I'll never get past conceptual stages of my campaign at this rate!.




Don't forget Privateer press Iron Kingdoms....they are cursed with lateness too.


----------



## TheAuldGrump

All right, that's it! Until this comes out I am singing steam tech songs at you to make you submit! (Anyone else with steam era songs feel free to join in...)

*Firing the Mauritania*

In nineteen hundred twenty four
Found myself in Liverpool on the floor
So I went to the Cunard office door
Got a job on the Mauritania

_Chorus:_ Oh, firing the Mauritania
She surely is a slaver
To Hell with the Mauritania

The Mauritania'a a wonderful sight
Sixty-four fires a-burning bright
But you'll shovel coal from morning to night
A-firing the Mauritania

The coal was so hard and full of slate
And that's what got to the four-to-eight
It very soon wearied the four-to-eight
A-firing the Mauritania

The eight-to-twelve were much better men
But they were weary by half part ten
So tired and weary by half past ten
A-firing the Mauritania

The fan's on the bum and fire won't draw
And that's what got to the twelve-to-four
It very soon buggered the twelve-to-four
A-firing the Mauritania

So come all you firemen, listen to me
The Mauritania spells purgatory
Stick to the coast, don't go deep sea
A-firing the Mauritania


----------



## blackshirt5

June, eh?  *Goes out to grab copy of Sorcery and Steam from FFG*


----------



## Conaill

TheAuldGrump said:
			
		

> All right, that's it! Until this comes out I am singing steam tech songs at you to make you submit! (Anyone else with steam era songs feel free to join in...)



Nice on, AuldGrump!

I've got one, but... uhm... Eric's grandma won't let me post it here 

However, for you perverse entertainment, you can always find it on Google. It's called the "Engineer's Song". (There's a few other songs with that name, but it'll be obvious when you've found the right one...) Apparently popular with the British Armed Forces and rugby players...


----------



## Conaill

And just to deflect grandma's ire... here's part of M'Andrews Hymn, by Rudyard Kipling. It's a bit long to post it all here, but do go check it out!


> Lord, Thou hast made this world below the shadow of a dream,
> An', taught by time, I tak' it so - exceptin' always Steam.
> From coupler-flange to spindle-guide I see Thy Hand, O God -
> Predestination in the stride o' yon connectin'-rod.
> John Calvin might ha' forged the same - enorrmous, certain, slow -
> Ay, wrought it in the furnace-flame - my "Institutio".
> I cannot get my sleep to-night; old bones are hard to please;
> I'll stand the middle watch up here - alone wi' God an' these
> My engines, after ninety days o' race an' rack an' strain
> Through all the seas of all Thy world, slam-bangin' home again.
> Slam-bang too much - they knock a wee - the crosshead-gibs are loose;
> But thirty thousand mile o' sea has gied them fair excuse...
> Fine, clear an' dark - a full-draught breeze - wi' Ushant out o' sight,
> An' Ferguson relievin' Hay. Old girl, ye'll walk to-night!


----------



## Carnifex

Right, well, I should have gotten round to another update ages ago but I've only just managed to get back onto a computer that has the fully updated copy of the St&St manuscript on it. Anyways, today's teaser is variant materials  A steamwork item can have many different types of engine. It can be constructed at various different levels of quality. But for the _really_ wierd stuff... well, its variant material time  Want a dragonscale plated war machine? Or a steel sentinel amde of _obsidian_?  Who needs iron, anyway?




*Special Materials:*

As well as the usual forms of iron and steel used for the bulk of the parts of a steamwork device, plenty of other possibilities are available, from elaborate and ornamental metals to crude and primitive materials such as bone or coral. Note that many steamwork devices might have decorations in the forms of precious metals or odd substances inlaid or plated onto them, but the entries here represent the use of non-standard materials for the construction of the main part of the machinery (except in the case of adamantine plating).

The weight modifier indicates the modifier that should be applied to the base weight of a device. The cost indicates the increase in cost of a steamwork device, calculated by a percentage increase to the base price of the object, except in the case of adamantine and dragonscale plating.

*Metal* *Weight Modifier* *Cost*
Adamantine			None				+150%		
Adamantine Plating		+10%				+2,000gp
Bone				-50%				+0%
Copper				None				+50%
Coral				-25%				-10%
Crystal				+25%				+150%
Dragonscale Plating		+10%				+15,000gp
Gold				+50%				+100%
Mithril				-50%				+150%
Obsidian				+50%				+100%

_Adamantine:_ This rare and incredibly hard metal can be used to build a steamwork device to create an amazingly resilient structure, as well as an obvious display of the wealth of the creator. Although it is expensive to acquire so much of the metal, adamantine is sometimes used to create steamwork war constructs, their armour very difficult to penetrate. A device created from adamantine gains a +3 non-magical enhancement bonus to its AC.

_Adamantine Plating:_ Although still expensive, adamantine plating is considerably less costly than creating an entire device from adamantine, while still reaping some of the benefits of the metal. Adamantine plating covers the armour of the device – usually constructs – with a layer of the metal that helps turn aside strikes and missiles. A device with adamantine plating gains a +1 non-magical enhancement bonus to AC.

_Bone:_ Sometimes used by necromancers to construct their steamwork devices and constructs, as well as by societies with an advanced capacity for scientific thought but lacking the metal resources needed to built steel devices, bone can be used for parts, structure and framework. Smaller bones are carefully chipped and shaped with tools and larger ones bound or riveted together, creating a somewhat rickety whole. Hollowed bones stoppered with natural sealant like resin provide pipes, and genuine teeth can be used for the teeth of cogs. Bone steamworks are bound round with spells and magics, and creating a device from bone requires a spellcaster capable of casting spells of at least 3rd level – even with this, bone is far less resilient than iron or steel and also less reliable. Bone steamworks suffer a –2 penalty to their natural armour and have their Maintenance DC increased by 1. However, the rituals and magic that holds the thing together grants the device a +2 innate bonus to saves against spells.

_Copper:_ Copper appears in some areas in a natural, raw form which can be easily harvested and shaped by primitive societies. When properly treated metal is used, it is possible to construct copper steamworks. Such devices are also sometimes the result of the fancy or aesthetic tastes of someone rich. The beaten copper gives such a device an impressive appearance, and the treated metal is as tough as steel. Furthermore, the treatment grants the device Fire Resistance and Acid Resistance 5.

_Coral:_ Some undersea civilizations manage to build weird steamwork devices with exotic engines, and may construct their items from coral due to a lack of natural metals available. Equally, those in coastal areas and near reefs may use the same material, as do some religions of sea deities to show where their faith lies. Coral is lighter than steel, and carefully selected specimens interwoven with thick shells of deep sea creatures mean that it is still fairly tough, although the brittleness of the organic substance means that it is still far from as resilient as metal, suffering a –1 natural armour penalty. The visual effect of multi-coloured and multi-textured corals and armouring shells put together to create a steam-hissing construct is impressive.

_Crystal:_ Some truly spectacular steamwork devices are crafted from crystal. Sometimes the pieces are hand-crafted, chipped and formed from crystal pieces, while the more puissant or knowledgeable crafters of crystal machines actually encourage and culture mineral growths deep in underground caverns, carefully manipulated to be harvested later. Such devices are especially impressive when their components have threads of brightly coloured mineral impurities running through them. The pieces of the crystal machinery are treated with powerful arcane and alchemical processes and then assembled to create the final device, granting it a +2 AC bonus and a +2 innate bonus to saving throws against spells.

_Dragonscale Plating:_ Although it is not possible to use dragon scales to build an entire steam engine, they are highly valued for use as an additional layer of armour plating. Getting hold of such scales in the first place can be a difficult task, but they give an impressive appearance to any construct or device as well as the practical virtues of using such materials. A steamwork device with dragonscale plating benefits from resistance 10 to fire, acid, cold or electricity depending on which type of dragon the scales came from.

_Gold:_ Any precious metal can be used as ornamentation and elaboration on a steamwork device, but only the most ostentatious, grand and wealthy craft entire items of gold. As it is very heavy, gold is less practical for smaller devices, and in the case of constructs it may appear impressive but normal gold is softer than steel, meaning that specially treated metal is needed instead. Gold steamwork devices benefit from Fire Resistance 5 and Acid Resistance 5, as well as granting a +1 morale bonus to Will saves to any friendly characters within 15ft.

_Mithral:_ Another rare and expensive metal, mithral is very light and hence excellent for crafting smaller devices that need to be carried around. Items built from mithral weigh half their listed weight. Constructs built from it are lighter and faster in their movements and reactions, benefiting from a +4 inherent bonus to their Dexterity value.

_Obsidian:_ Rarely, steamwork constructs are build from crafted obsidian components, resulting in massive, heavy and resilient devices. The stone armouring means that an obsidian device gains a +2 natural armour bonus, and obsidian constructs benefit from an inherent +4 bonus to their Strength value.


----------



## blackshirt5

Damn.  *goes back to waiting for this one*


----------



## TheAuldGrump

*Safe in the Harbor* -_Eric Bogle_

      Have you stood by the ocean on a diamond-hard morning
      And felt the horizon stir deep in your soul
      Watched the wake of a steamer as it cuts through blue water
      Been gripped by a fever you just can't control
      Oh to throw off the shackles, and fly with the seagulls
      To where green waves tumble before a driving sea wind
      Or to lie on the decking on a warm summer evening
      Watch the red sun fall burning beneath the earth's rim

      Chorus
         But to every sailor comes time to drop anchor
         Haul in the sail, and make the lines fast
         You deep water dreamer, your journey is over
         You're safe in the harbor at last
         You're safe in the harbor at last

      Some men are sailors, but most are just dreamers
      Held fast to the anchors they forge in their minds
      Who in their hearts know they'll never sail over deep water
      To search for a treasure they're afraid they won't find
      So in sheltered harbors they cling to their anchors
      Bank down their boilers and shut down their steam
      And wait for the sailors to return with the treasures
      That will fan the dull embers and fire up their dreams

      And some men are schemers, who laugh at the dreamers
      Take the gold from the sailors and turn it to dross
      They're men in a prison, they're men without vision
      Whose only horizon is profit and loss
      So when storm-clouds come sailing across your blue ocean
      Hold fast to your dreaming for all that you're worth
      For as long as there're dreamers, there will always be sailors
      Bringing back their bright treasures from the corners of earth 

The Auld Grump, working his way through the steamships...


----------



## Conaill

Oh yeah? Take this, ya Auld Grump!


*The Engine Room*

The sparkling triple expansion,
With its noise and whistling steam
The thumpity thump of the crankshaft,
And the connecting rods all agleam.
The clickity clack of the valve gear,
And the swish of the feed water rams,
The aroma of engine lubricants,
The sound of the oilman's salaams.

The whir from the boiler air fan,
The condenser's different smell,
The leaking steam from loose packing,
The gurgle from the bilge box well.

The sudden blast from the boiler room,
As the junior blows the glass,
The aroma of sweat and brasso,
As the fireman cleans the brass.

The startling ring of the telegraph,
And the action that it brings,
The harmony of disciplined colleagues,
Like music at it swings.

Sunlight streaming through skylights,
Dazzling on polished steel,
Moving around the engine room,
As the quartermaster moves the wheel.

The slowing down of the engines,
And the final telegraph sound,
The quietness of finished with engines,
The joy of homeward bound.

            John Baillie


----------



## Zym

> Special Materials:




Thanks for the teaser! 

Can't wait to get to the tinkering.


----------



## TheAuldGrump

Conaill said:
			
		

> Oh yeah? Take this, ya Auld Grump!
> 
> 
> *The Engine Room*
> >SNIP!<




Now _that_ was a good song!   *EDIT* And triple compression steam engines are scarily efficient - 1 ounce of coal will carry 1 ton 1 mile. (Of course there are a lot of tons to carry, and the engine itself is a monster... resulting in back breaking labor for the black gang...)

Any idea where I might be able to find the tune to go with it?

And how much compression do you think an adamantine boiler could take, anyway? Considering how improved cannon led to improved steam engies in the real world...

And at the other end of the steam spectrum...  'bout as far from war machines and black gangs as possible.

*"The Marvelous Toy"*

When I was just a wee little boy.
Full of health and joy.
One Christmas morning I received
A marvelous little toy.
A wonder to be hold it was
Many colours bright.
And the moment I layed eyes on it
It became my heart's delight.
It went "Chug!" when it moved,
"Bopp" when it stopped,
"Brrr" when it stood still.
I never knew just what it was
And I guess I never will.

The first time that I picked it up.
I had a big surprise.
For right on it's bottom
Were two green buttons
That looked like big green eyes.
I first pushed one.
And then the other.
And then I pushed on its lid.
And when I set it down again
This is what it did.
It went "Chug!" when it moved,
"Bopp" when it stopped,
"Brrr" when it stood still.
I never knew just what it was
And I guess I never will.

It first marched left.
Then marched right
And then marched under a chair.
And when I looked where it had gone
It wasn't even there.
I started to cry.
My daddy laughed.
He knew that I would find.
When I turned around my marvelous toy
Chugging from behind.
It went "Chug!" when it moved,
"Bopp" when it stopped,
"Brrr" when it stood still.
I never knew just what it was
And I guess I never will.

Well, the years have passed
Too quickly it seems.
I have my own little boy.
And yesterday I gave to him
My marvelous little toy.
His eyes nearly popped
right out of his head.
He gave the squeal of glee
Neither one of us knows just what it is,
But he loves it just like me.
It still goes "Chug!" when it moves,
"Bopp" when it stoppes,
"Brrr" when it stands still.
I never knew just what it was
And I guess I never will.
I never knew just what it was
And I guess I never will.

(Tom Paxton)

I just did that from my memory of Peter Paul, & Mary - so I hope I didn't mangle it too badly.

The Auld Grump


----------



## Conaill

TheAuldGrump said:
			
		

> Now _that_ was a good song!   *EDIT* And triple compression steam engines are scarily efficient - 1 ounce of coal will carry 1 ton 1 mile. (Of course there are a lot of tons to carry, and the engine itself is a monster... resulting in back breaking labor for the black gang...)
> 
> Any idea where I might be able to find the tune to go with it?



Sorry, no tune as far as I know. I'm guessing it's a contemporary poem, written by John Baillie, engineer on board the HMS Superb.

(Cool! Did you know there's actually a job called "Engine Room Artificer"?  )


----------



## Conaill

Ok, my turn!

Come hear the tale of the brave Royal Terrenes, the fighting men of the British Royal Naval Land Service, riding their steam-powered land iron-clads. (Do check out the link... it's a blast!)


"Terrenes, affectionately known as Terries, were the fighting men of a landship's complement. They were the combat soldiers who trained rifle and machine-gun fire at enemy troops, or, in ship-to-ship actions, at the gunports, pilothouses, and their counterparts on enemy landships. Terrenes were trained in boarding and repelling boarders, sliding down the ship's side on ropes to deploy on the ground or charge enemy landcraft with grappling lines, hauling themselves up the armor, using their distinctive rubber-soled shoes for traction on the steep metal plates."


*Terries*
The Men of the Royal Terrenes

By Rudyard Kipling (_or somebody else_)

Hissin' steam an' clatterin' iron, seaborne thunder brought to land,
An' Terry's the lad who is loadin' an' firin', twistin' the crank with 'is blistered hand.
Terry's the lad who is slidin' down, skinnin' the rivets with 'oly trews
'Ittin' the ground an' loosin' the gangrope, awready workin' 'is gumsoled shoes.
Land on the run an' grope for the grapple, straight at the elephant's riveted 'ide,
Swing an' yer 'ooked up, yer dance-card is booked up, Gawd 'elp you should ever you get inside. 	

Hissin' steam an' clatterin' iron, maritime thunder on rocky plain,
An' Terry's the lad who is glued to the railin', jolted an' joggled an' jolted again,
Terry's the lad who's a bit 'ard of 'earin, from rifle's report and the cylinders' din,
Clatter o' piston, rattle o' bearin', Gawdawful racket without or within.
Can't 'ear the order, no matter, don't need 'em - knows what 'is job is, knows where to fire,
Knows when 'e's 'ungry, knows when 'e's bleedin', knows that 'e'll probably never retire.

Hissin' steam an' clatterin' iron, Neptune's thunder on Mars's field,
An' Terry's the lad who's repellin' the boarders, steam-hose an' saber atop a tin shield,
Terry's the lad who is up in the open, gunners an' engineers down in the shell,
Hearin' the grapples an' prayin' an' hopin', that Terry's still up on top, givin' em 'Ell.
Claw at the boardinglines, 'ackin an' 'ewin', the Nordenfelt's dry an' the stack's burnin blue,
That lad on the other end knows what 'e's doin'. 'Is colors is different, but 'e's Terry too. 	

Hissin' steam, an' clatterin' iron, land-churnin' thunder bogged down in the mud,
An' Terry's the lad who'll get out an' get under, with shovels an' hatchets an' bundles of wood.
Steam at the heart an' muck on the outside, an' flappin' great treads just to fling it about,
An' Terry's the lad who will catch it all over, 'cause Terry's the lad that they can't do without.
Stand at the rail, an' breathe deep an' easy. She's makin' good speed an' she's back on the route,
An' she's whistlin' a love-call, all white-hot an' wheezy, 'cause Terry's the lad that she can't live without.


----------



## RangerWickett

For those who haven't spotted it yet, Carnifex posted a small teaser of special materials in this post.

Carnifex, though I have not yet been much involved in this project, that little bit you just posted got me real interested.  Hellhound better hurry up and put this out already, or we might impeach him.  *wink*

All kidding aside, dang, I can't believe this slipped mostly under my nose.  I knew about the project, but I'd never looked much into before.  Now I wish I had more free time to read your stuff.

Well, back to studying.


----------



## TheAuldGrump

Conaill said:
			
		

> Sorry, no tune as far as I know. I'm guessing it's a contemporary poem, written by John Baillie, engineer on board the HMS Superb.
> 
> (Cool! Did you know there's actually a job called "Engine Room Artificer"?  )




Yep, I am familiar with the HMS Superb. (I have the site filed away in my book marks.) I even made the connection with Mr. Baillie. 

I am currently looking around for the lyrics to _Coal Smoke, Valve Oil, & Steam_ a song I remember from way back when, sung by Johnny Horton (of _Battle of New Orleans_ fame.)...

Meanwhile... Time for the railroad, and the Australia, Ireland, Jerusalem & South Michigan Line. A train engineered by the youngest member of the Bunyan family, that takes occassional express mail to the moon as well as passengers to stops in America, Europe, Antarctica, and all points beyond, with the seasonal trip to the Big Rock Candy Mountains on alternating blue moons... With apologies to Pete Seeger for lifting his monolog.

*Wabash Cannonball*_ - Traditional_

From the grey Atlantic Ocean
To the wide Pacific shore
From sunny California
To ice bound Labrodor
She's long and tall and handsome
Right well loved by one and all
She's the modern combination
Called the Wabash Cannonball

_Chorus:_
Oh, listen to the rumble
To the rattle and the roar
As she glides along the woodlands
Through the hills and by the shores
Hear the roar and the hiss of engines
Hear the lonsome hobos' squall
We're travellin' through the jungles
On the Wabash Cannonball

The eastern states are dandies
So the western people say
From New York to St. Louis
And Chicago by the way
Through the hills of Minnesota
Where the rippling waters fall
No changes may be taken
On the Wabash Cannonball

_Chorus_

I rode the IC Limited, 
Also the Royal Blue
Across the Eastern counties 
On the Elkhorn number two
I rode these highball trains 
From coast to coast, that's all
But I have found no equal 
To the Wabash Cannonball

_Chorus_

She pulled in to the station 
One cold December day
As she rolled up to the platform 
You could hear all the people say
There's a feller here from Bangor, Maine, 
He is long and he is tall
He came down from Aroostook 
On the Wabash Cannonball

_Chorus_

Here's to Boston Blackie
May his name forever stand
May he always be remembered
By the 'bos throughout this land
Though his earthly race is over
And the curtains 'round him falls
We'll carry him on to victory
On the Wabash Cannonball

_Chorus_

I once ran a Changeling game based around this song, and there are a number of regional variants of which this is my personal gleaning...

The Auld Grump


----------



## TheAuldGrump

I can hardly wait for this one, I am currently running an Iron Kingdoms game, and some of the players want to try their hands at 'jack creation and other feats of steam engineering. 

For me, I am interested in the more mundane creations of steam, trains and steamships, the things that really changed the size of the world. (Though the question of just how much pressure an adamantine boiler could take... You just might make the Allegheny 2-6-6-6 look like small potatoes... And she could take 260 PSI.)

And for my next musical numbah...

*Coal Smoke, Valve Oil, & Steam*
(_Johnny Horton_)

_Opening & Refrain_
Coal smoke, valve oil and steam
My heart is sad - I'm living in dreams
I can't tell why I love the smell
of coal smoke, valve oil and steam

I worked for the railroad all of my life
To make a home for my darlin' wife
But now I'm retired and feeling so low
Weary and tired with a heart full of woe

_Repeat refrain_

I pulled on the whistle to clear the line
And to bring that fireball in on time
Oh, time in your flight please take me back
Let me hear the drivers click again on the track

_Repeat refrain_

A short forty years went flyin' in on by
Now I'm so lonesome I could die
If I find heaven the way I've been told
I'll roll an engine down a track made of gold

_Repeat refrain_

(With thanks to the good folks on the forums at In the 00s.)

The Auld Grump, waitin' on the album.... Waitin' on the book... Waitin' for the PDF... Why can't the stuff I am interested in ever be in stock?


----------



## Carnifex

RangerWickett said:
			
		

> For those who haven't spotted it yet, Carnifex posted a small teaser of special materials in this post.
> 
> Carnifex, though I have not yet been much involved in this project, that little bit you just posted got me real interested.  Hellhound better hurry up and put this out already, or we might impeach him.  *wink*
> 
> All kidding aside, dang, I can't believe this slipped mostly under my nose.  I knew about the project, but I'd never looked much into before.  Now I wish I had more free time to read your stuff.
> 
> Well, back to studying.




Cheers  I'm currently trying to think of what other extract I could put up as an interesting teaser. Though hopefully HH & Dextra will have the full thing ready for release before too long  Perhaps finally we'll actually meet one of the many predicted release dates that have been set for St&St over the past 6 months


----------



## Ashy

Carny, heard anything from HH or Dextra on our collaboration?  Just wondering - I've heard nada...


----------



## Carnifex

Ashy said:
			
		

> Carny, heard anything from HH or Dextra on our collaboration?  Just wondering - I've heard nada...




Nope, me neither


----------



## Dextra

Ages ago I said that I was holding off production until I could get the art in from this one particular artist, and that it'd be well worth the wait.

Unfortunately, we've lost touch with him, so we're going to go ahead with what we have rather than wait any longer.  It will be out (and available in PoD) well before GenCon.


----------



## ledded

Wait... is that the shining product at the end of the tunnel?

(or just another train...)  

Good news, nonetheless!


----------



## Suldulin

Ah, irony *chuckles*

well as long as it's finally going to be released


----------



## Suldulin

bump de bump

So um, how much longer?


----------



## Suldulin

and again a bump


----------



## TheAuldGrump

Went and watched our local narrow guage train do a run on it's track today. Put this song in my mind -

*Fast Freight*

As I listen for the whistle, lie awake and wait.
Wish the railroad didn't run so near,
'Cause the rattle and clatter of that old fast freight
keeps a-makin' music in my ear.
Go bum again.
Go bum again.

(_Chorus:_)
Hear the whistle blow, Hear the whistle blow.
Clickety clack, clickety clack.
The wheels are saying to the railroad track.
Well if you go, you can't come back.
Well if you go, you can't come back.
Well if you go, you can't come back.
if you go, you can't come back.
if you go, you can't come back.

Well, I wouldn't give a nickel for the bum I use to be,
work as hard as any man in town.
I got a purty gal. She thinks the world of me.
Man would be a fool to let her down.
Go bum again.
Go bum again.

_Chorus_

So ev'ry night I listen, wonder if it's late.
In my dreams I'm ridin' on that train.
I feel my pulse a-beatin' with that old fast freight
and thank the Lord I'm just a bum again.
Go bum again.
Go bum again.

_Chorus_

The Auld Grump - clickety clack, clickety clack.... With thanks to the Kingston Trio...


----------



## Dextra

*w00t!*



			
				Suldulin said:
			
		

> bump de bump
> 
> So um, how much longer?




The Prodigal Artist has returned!  He's sent me scans of three pages worth of sketches, and is going to send in some more detailed stuff by the end of the week.

Layout begins on Friday, June 4th, with the aim of it being released the following Friday (June 11th).


----------



## Carnifex

I'm also waiting for an email reply from HH for some more details about a planned little ad and preview at the end of Steam & Steel for what I'm currently writing for Enkwell Press


----------



## Suldulin

Dextra said:
			
		

> Layout begins on Friday, June 4th, with the aim of it being released the following Friday (June 11th).




heh, hopefully the (nth) time will prove the charm


----------



## TheAuldGrump

Whoo! (Or possibly WOOoo Woo!)

The Auld Grump


----------



## Conaill

Oh, definitely "WOOoo Woo", cause just one "Whoo" just won't do!


----------



## Maldur

I am so happy


----------



## Suldulin

heh, I wonder how many people would be supprise if the steamtech curse strikes yet again and the Steam and Steel is delayed yet again


----------



## Zym

Well X-mass is a comming....closer by the dayl. =)


----------



## Carnifex

Guys, I can tell you now that S&S is _very_ close to being ready  And I'm pretty damn impressed with what the ENPub crew have done with it, too


----------



## HellHound

Dealying it now would be a remarkable act, All that remains is for me to add the bookmarks to the PDF, and get the go-ahead from Carnifex and up she goes on the interweb.


----------



## Citizen Mane

Sweet.    I'm really looking forward to this one.

Nick


----------



## RangerWickett

HellHound said:
			
		

> Dealying it now would be a remarkable act, All that remains is for me to add the bookmarks to the PDF, and get the go-ahead from Carnifex and up she goes on the interweb.




Hmm.  I wonder if there are steam-powered INTARWEB devices possible.  Y'know, like, how many telegraph machines would you have to put together to duplicate a 400 x 640 resolution screen?


----------



## Conaill

HellHound said:
			
		

> Delaying it now would be a remarkable act



Ah, but we _know_ that you guys are remarkable! So... ehrm...   

I guess my standpoint is "I'll buy it when I see it"... 

Literally!


----------



## TheAuldGrump

It's up! And I am downloading even as I type!

I _may_ even have been the first customer.  (Can't tell for sure, there is no listing of how many have been downloaded that I can find...) 

Now if _Maiden of the High Seas_ comes out as well I will be a well satisfied Auld Grump.

*EDIT* Oooohhh! and more steamy goodness coming out for it from Ronin Arts! Cool! Now back to reading the beast!


----------



## Carnifex

It's here:

http://www.rpgnow.com/product_info....td&PHPSESSID=562c43714bc39934b83ea4da6b51073a

Now I wonder if we'll get one of them funky front-page announcement thingies like ENPub products usually do


----------



## TheAuldGrump

Ha ha! Beat you to it!

Looks very good, a whole lot of options. Sidebars and boxes with alternate ways to handle some things.

Yes sir, one happy Grump!


----------



## Carnifex

TheAuldGrump said:
			
		

> Ha ha! Beat you to it!
> 
> Looks very good, a whole lot of options. Sidebars and boxes with alternate ways to handle some things.
> 
> Yes sir, one happy Grump!




You've actually got a slightly better version than the one I've got kicking around on my desktop at the mo  Since my version was before the cover was added and without some other tweaks I think. Curse you!    

Oooh, and I've finally been able to change my sig! Yay!


----------



## masque

TheAuldGrump said:
			
		

> It's up! And I am downloading even as I type!




Gottabuyottabuygottabuygotta... I left my credit card at home, and the library closes before I could get there and back.  Looks like tomorrow then.

*sigh*

Hope this one shoots up the charts at RPGNow!


----------



## TheAuldGrump

Gave it a good read. Great book. I have put up a review on RPGNow and gave it 5 stars. While I won't be using everything the book is set up with enough options to pick and choose what I want and what I don't want. I am very nearly finished printing it up right now. (I cleverly bought an ink cartridge for just this occassion. )

I think we have a winner here!

The Auld Grump, tired, need sleep, need to read book, make choices... which do you think is going to win out? (My guess is falling asleep and dreaming about making the choiceszzz...)


----------



## HellHound

Thanks for the review, AuldGrump! 

Would you consider cross-posting it to our reviews section here on E.N.World?

Heck, if you want to expand on it, also consider the reviews section at RPG.net


----------



## Zym

Course RPGNow is having some glitch with "Buying" anything atm...Instead of fresh, new, steam goodness I get:

Warning: session_start(): The session id contains invalid characters, valid characters are only a-z, A-Z and 0-9 in /home/rpgnow/public_html/includes/functions/sessions.php on line 4

Warning: session_start(): Cannot send session cookie - headers already sent by (output started at /home/rpgnow/public_html/includes/functions/sessions.php:4) in /home/rpgnow/public_html/includes/functions/sessions.php on line 4

Warning: session_start(): Cannot send session cache limiter - headers already sent (output started at /home/rpgnow/public_html/includes/functions/sessions.php:4) in /home/rpgnow/public_html/includes/functions/sessions.php on line 4

Warning: Cannot modify header information - headers already sent by (output started at /home/rpgnow/public_html/includes/functions/sessions.php:4) in /home/rpgnow/public_html/shopping_cart.php on line 237

Warning: Unknown(): The session id contains invalid characters, valid characters are only a-z, A-Z and 0-9 in Unknown on line 0

Warning: Unknown(): Failed to write session data (files). Please verify that the current setting of session.save_path is correct (/tmp) in Unknown on line 0

They hate me, they really hate me!


----------



## HellHound

Crappy, Zym.

Have you emailed the support team @ RPGnow?


----------



## Caspian Moon Prince

Carnifex said:
			
		

> It's here:
> 
> http://www.rpgnow.com/product_info....td&PHPSESSID=562c43714bc39934b83ea4da6b51073a
> 
> Now I wonder if we'll get one of them funky front-page announcement thingies like ENPub products usually do




Congrats!! 

Glad to see it has finally come out. I'll be getting it either Sunday or Monday.


----------



## Suldulin

heh, wahoo and about time


----------



## TheAuldGrump

HellHound said:
			
		

> Thanks for the review, AuldGrump!
> 
> Would you consider cross-posting it to our reviews section here on E.N.World?
> 
> Heck, if you want to expand on it, also consider the reviews section at RPG.net




Expanded the review and sent it in to RPG.Net.

I would have sent it in to E. N. World's reviews as well, but the drop down menu does not list Steam & Steel yet. (Shame, shame!) When this changes I will add the review. (Silly drop down menus!   )

The Auld Grump, who even wrote it in Wordpad rather than a word processer...

*EDIT* Added product, still have to wait until it is approved...


----------



## Carnifex

Well, after 1 day of sales, Steam & Steel is currently this month's top seller over on RPGnow


----------



## Zym

Yes, I finally got it to add to my basket.   

They gave me some business about not connecting to their site through a link or some such. I just kept trying over and over (after having manually typed the link in and cleared my cache, cookies, etc.....nothing helped, then suddenly it just added when I tried again later in the day). So no real idea on that.

Anyhow, all purchased, DL'ed, burned and given an initial browse.

Been a tad busy day, so I didn't get as much digging time as I hoped but so far I'm a quite pleased.


----------



## TheAuldGrump

Glad you finally managed to download it.

Sent in my review, 'case you couldn't guess it was positive.   

Sat down with it last night and today picking and choosing from all the options. Then sat down and modified some of the adventure that I am currently running to incorporate the new material. The timing on this coming out just made it possible to add to the current sceenario, which it fits into quite well.

The PCs are investigating a crafter's guild with shadowy connections to a rogue cult of the local machine god. Added several of the creatures from the Beasts of Steel section, and gave one of the priests some prosthetics... One of the creatures in Beasts of Steel is a template for mechanized critters. Added it to a few giant praying mantises. Currently it is set up to prove a challenge to the rogue in the party, who is scouting it out. If more players decide to join the fun I will add some mechanized hounds as well. I am hoping they will assume the creatures are merely constructs, so when they begin bleeding it may prove a bit of a shock.

The Auld Grump, who spent some time modifying the map as well to add the 'kennels' for the poor beasties...


----------



## Carnifex

Zym - glad to hear it finally worked for you 

TheAuldGrump - thanks a lot for the reviews  How did the adventure go?


----------



## TheAuldGrump

Carnifex said:
			
		

> Zym - glad to hear it finally worked for you
> 
> TheAuldGrump - thanks a lot for the reviews  How did the adventure go?




Not exactly sure... The rogue got so worried about the steam mantises that he decided to bluff his way in through the front door instead of burgling the place. He actually conned them into a guided tour, and will be sneaking in (or trying) next week to get a look at the areas they _didn't_ show him. Sad thing is, he could probably taken the things on. They are actually _weaker_ than the big lumbering steam golem at the front door, their main advantage is that they can react outside of the parameters that the steam golem is limited to. (While the bodies look insectile the brains are those of mastiffs...) 

I am using Iron Kingdoms, and the party is afraid that they might be facing bonejacks...

The Auld Grump, still waiting on so many things... IKCG, IKWG, World Work's _Maiden of the High Seas_, Mongoose's _Bloodline_... But at least I have Steam & Steel and Dark Ages: Fae to keep me busy...


----------



## Maldur

Woooooooohoooooooo!


----------



## Henry

I received Steam and Steel on Friday, and didn't stop reading it except to sleep and game.  Great book, and something that adds a new dimension to my future D&D games. I have a review done, but due to internet troubles at home, I was unable to post it last night. I will get it posted if nothing else at work tomorrow.

Great job, Carnifex. It made me interested in putting in some kind of arcane steamorks into my next game! Not only that, but I now have enough material to extrapolate an Arcanum Setting.


----------



## TheAuldGrump

Henry said:
			
		

> I received Steam and Steel on Friday, and didn't stop reading it except to sleep and game.  Great book, and something that adds a new dimension to my future D&D games. I have a review done, but due to internet troubles at home, I was unable to post it last night. I will get it posted if nothing else at work tomorrow.
> 
> Great job, Carnifex. It made me interested in putting in some kind of arcane steamorks into my next game! Not only that, but I now have enough material to extrapolate an Arcanum Setting.




Heh! The section on Magic/Technology Animosity had me thinking in the same direction. It would be very easy to do.

However I like the idea that wizards and steam tech go together like peanut butter and jelly. Wizards are the arcane equivelant of scientists, using logic and mathematics to create their spells. I may dust off my Victorian England D&D game for this. 

The Auld Grump, fan of later than medieval settings.


----------



## Carnifex

Thanks for the review, Henry 

Re Arcanum: I've heard of, but never played, the game. I was aware that the way I was writing St&St, magic and tech were mostly portrayed as being things that meshed closely, and wanted to provide the option of magic-tech animosity, hence that little box of optional rules & feats


----------



## Henry

Carnifex said:
			
		

> Thanks for the review, Henry
> 
> Re Arcanum: I've heard of, but never played, the game. I was aware that the way I was writing St&St, magic and tech were mostly portrayed as being things that meshed closely, and wanted to provide the option of magic-tech animosity, hence that little box of optional rules & feats




If you even find it in a bargain bin one day, GET IT - it's an excellent game, and it possesses a fantastic background book with it that's detailed enough to be a campaign bible. Magic and technology directly opposed one another, and if you are more versed with one, you are more immune to the other! You'll feel right at home playing with Technologists, and it may even inspire a Steam and Steel Web Enhancement all by itself!


----------



## Andrew D. Gable

Aye, Arcanum is a lovely game.  Funny to hear that Carnifex wasn't inspired by it at all in the Magic/Tech battle bit, as that was a major point in the game (I remember getting kicked off trains because I was a high-level mage ).

_Steam and Steel_, though, is a great PDF.  I dig it.  I admit, in the past few months this old Forgotten Realms and Greyhawk devotee is getting quite a hankering for a steampunk campaign and I might even remake my homebrew yet again.  I'll dig a print version even more, hint hint.


----------



## Carnifex

Andrew D. Gable said:
			
		

> I'll dig a print version even more, hint hint.




Well, HH assured us that there'd be P.O.D copies available next month


----------



## TheAuldGrump

My only problem with _Arcanum_ was how nifty the technology was. Every time I would decide 'Okay, _this_ time I am creating a wizardly main character' (Or even 'This time I will create a character balanced between tech and magic'...) I would run across the blueprints for some pretty new weapon/armor/what have you that I couldn't build yet, and jump back on the tech path. And some of the low level tech is pretty darned sweet. (Molotov cocktails anyone?) And finding yourself raiding trash cans for... well... trash instead of treasure, was cool. (Yay! I found some greasy rags! Just what I needed! Oooh, metal shavings too...) As was seeing stories about your expliots in the paper.

Yes, if you see it snap it up. It has good replay value and a decent plot, I only wish they had done sequels...

The Auld Grump


----------



## Conaill

Hey Carnifex,

Any chance of fixing the typos and errors John Cooper mentioned in his review on D20 Reviews?

I haven't yet picked up a copy of S&S because I've been swamped with work, but I'd prefer to get a corrected version when I do get time to do so...


----------



## Broccli_Head

Carnifex said:
			
		

> Well, HH assured us that there'd be P.O.D copies available next month




Hey "Carnifex", finally bought your book. Haven't read through, but upon skimming, I saw that it is chock full of crunchy goodnes...loads of text! Would those who bought the .pdf get a discount on the P.O.D. ?

I can see some of the stuff you've sent at us in Acrozatarim. Still would like a world book, but I guess I'll _have_ to settle for Eberron and use your stuff in that game. 

cheers,

B.H.


----------



## JoeGKushner

Will the POD make use of the various errors that our fellow reviewer John found?


----------



## TheAuldGrump

And the important question: Will there be a _Steam & Steel II_? (I'd buy it...)

The Auld Grump revamping some World Works terrain with steam fiitings copied from a web site...


----------



## Carnifex

Re the errors: I'm very sorry that these ended up in the final version, and once Hellhound gets back from vacation I will definitely recommend to him that the product be re-released with the appropriate revisions (and those who have already purchased it would, I assume, get a copy of the revised version rather than having to buy it again, don't worry). I have no idea about the POD copies, I'm afraid, as I have no information about them other than they will be made.

I knew there would be spelling & grammar errors despite doing my best to avoid them. I'm a little surprised they weren't edited out by the ENPub people, to be honest, but I hope that these minor errors don't diminish the value and usefulness of the product to you guys.

A 'Steam & Steel II'? If they'll let me write it...  Seriously, I'd love to do a Steam & Steel II at some point, but who knows what the future holds?  'sides, I need to get the Biothaumaturgist's Handbook done yet  The other idea I've been playing about with include a city-setting book using some of the Steam & Steel rules, but again, that would be something for the significant future if anyone even was willing to publish it


----------



## TheAuldGrump

Carnifex said:
			
		

> Re the errors: I'm very sorry that these ended up in the final version, and once Hellhound gets back from vacation I will definitely recommend to him that the product be re-released with the appropriate revisions (and those who have already purchased it would, I assume, get a copy of the revised version rather than having to buy it again, don't worry). I have no idea about the POD copies, I'm afraid, as I have no information about them other than they will be made.
> 
> I knew there would be spelling & grammar errors despite doing my best to avoid them. I'm a little surprised they weren't edited out by the ENPub people, to be honest, but I hope that these minor errors don't diminish the value and usefulness of the product to you guys.
> 
> A 'Steam & Steel II'? If they'll let me write it...  Seriously, I'd love to do a Steam & Steel II at some point, but who knows what the future holds?  'sides, I need to get the Biothaumaturgist's Handbook done yet  The other idea I've been playing about with include a city-setting book using some of the Steam & Steel rules, but again, that would be something for the significant future if anyone even was willing to publish it





Whooo, a _Steam & Steel_ city setting... Sounds good to me! I have been running an _Iron Kingdoms_ game for a few years, and have a couple of industril cities that I have used. Another one would e fine indeed.

And if _Steam & Steel_ continues to sell as well as its position at RPGNow indicates, maybe the demand for both this and _Steam & Steel II_ will justify the work.

The Auld Grump, back to waiting for _Iron Kingdom's Character Guide_ and _The Maiden of the High Seas_...


----------



## Carnifex

And Steam & Steel is now at position 82 on RPGnow's D20 top sellers of all time category! Hopefully we'll be able to edge up onto the all categories version as well


----------



## The Grumpy Celt

Carnifex, could you please contact me privatly at grumpycelt@hotmail.com

Thanks.


----------



## Carnifex

The Grumpy Celt said:
			
		

> Carnifex, could you please contact me privatly at grumpycelt@hotmail.com
> 
> Thanks.




Done.


----------



## The Grumpy Celt

Carnifex said:
			
		

> Done.




Thanks.

First of all, let me say your dreamy...

Oh, wait, that's the message I'm sending to Eliza Dushku.

Sorry about that.

In any event, thanks. I could not find your e-dress here.


----------



## Carnifex

Well, Steam & Steel has now edged up onto the all categories top 100 sellers list, into place no. 100! This under a month since its release...  Hopefully we'll see it creeping further and further up the list over the coming weeks


----------



## Dextra

Carnifex said:
			
		

> Well, Steam & Steel has now edged up onto the all categories top 100 sellers list, into place no. 100! This under a month since its release...  Hopefully we'll see it creeping further and further up the list over the coming weeks




ps- please contact hound re. revisions... we'd like to bring some print copies to gencon, but would prefer to do so with the corrected version.


----------



## Carnifex

Dextra said:
			
		

> ps- please contact hound re. revisions... we'd like to bring some print copies to gencon, but would prefer to do so with the corrected version.




I've fired off an email to him, am waiting for a reply.


----------

